# pc world insurance



## viztopia (29 Oct 2008)

My laptop was stolen from my car and luckily i have it covered with PC World insurance. Has anyone any experience of claiming of them? i know it is only a matter of calling them up but i would just like to get a heads up.


----------



## dtlyn (29 Oct 2008)

viztopia said:


> My laptop was stolen from my car and luckily i have it covered with PC World insurance. Has anyone any experience of claiming of them? i know it is only a matter of calling them up but i would just like to get a heads up.


 
Hi There, I used to work in PCWorld while I was in college, so maybe I can help. 

First, regardless of warranty, go to your local garda station and officially report your laptop stolen. This is also a requirement for to make your claim.

Secondly, be aware that PCWorld extend guarantees only cover theft for the first 12 months of the policy, so check your purchase date before you approach them. 

Thirdly, go to your local PCWorld with a copy of your garda report and submit your claim. Expect a few working weeks for the claim to be processed. Note that you will be expected to take a model that matches the configuration of your model, should the model you have covered discontinued. You are not necessarily entitled to a replacement to the value of what you originally paid for the product.   

Lastly, PCWorld and other commercial extended guarantees are almost always appalling value for money. If and when you get your new laptop, consider, if at all possible, contacting your house insurer with regard to insuring your laptop. I availed of this under my parents house insurance. To cover a €2000 laptop for theft ( including when lugging it back and forward to college), I paid a €30 yearly premium. At the time, PCWorld cover on my laptop was €600.

Other benifts were as follows.

-> 12 Months Theft Cover

Expensive theft insurance for one year, see above.

-> 3/5 Years cover including accidental damage

Manufacturers warranty can be 1 year or 3 years depending on the manufacturer, while
accidental damage is an added benefit, you may have some fun trying to 
absolve yourself recklessness ( which I believe is a company manager favourite ) in a case where accidental damage has occured. 

-> Premium helpline

Still charged at a premium ( euros per minute ) rate and more often than not do not part with any premium information. 

-> Free Healthcheck every year worth €60 per year

The necessity for healthchecks can be avoided with due dilligence. An up to datevirus scanner, automatic internet updates on your software and regualar disk defragmentation
would constitute this. 

Stores make such high margins on these products that often sales people are evaluated soley on the amount of cover they can sell with the product. In fact, product training I received while there focused soley on how to sell this coverplan, and not the ins and outs of the product itself. 

This emphasis breeds a culture focused on selling extended warranties. The result is frequent misrepresentation of the cover plan product coupled by extreme defensiveness when querying benefits and dealing with customer service representitves.

Save yourself a headache and a packet of cash and avoid the guarantee on your new machine. Should a problem arise on your laptop going forward pay for repairs and advice as needed, you will most likely get far superior service and value for money.


----------



## viztopia (29 Oct 2008)

thanks for coming back to me. i cant believe that the insurance only covers one year from the date of purchase!! i was never told of this and when i purchased my laptop i was told that my till receipt was my insurance policy so i could not check it to see if i was only covered for items that were stolen for a period of one year after purchase. Is there no way that i can make a claim against my insurance with PC world?


----------



## Jimbobp (29 Oct 2008)

Do you have a house or contents policy? If so, you may have built in all risks cover (a lot of Eagle Stars home policies have this cover built in for example) and may be able to get it covered that way.


www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## dtlyn (30 Oct 2008)

viztopia said:


> thanks for coming back to me. i cant believe that the insurance only covers one year from the date of purchase!! i was never told of this and when i purchased my laptop i was told that my till receipt was my insurance policy so i could not check it to see if i was only covered for items that were stolen for a period of one year after purchase. Is there no way that i can make a claim against my insurance with PC world?


 
While working there ( I was in customer care ) we dealt with many cases like yours. The only angle you really have on that is to approach the store manager ( directly, skip any other staff ) with an honest and calm attitue and argue misrepresentation of the cover-plan policy ( assuming you were told otherwise). At the very least you may receive some form of compensation on the policy itself. 

Failing co-operation, as a matter of company policy at the time, all reasonable claims filled with the small claims court were settled in full to protect the reputation of the company.


----------

